# the best Phrag Alfredo Manrique



## Ron-NY (Mar 9, 2008)

I posted one a couple of weeks ago and this one, of Glen's, is even better. The red intensity is wonderful. The flower just opened and may expand more but at this point the petal span is 5 1/2 inches with a 1 1/2 inch width. The plant has a 2' leaf span and the spike is about 18" tall. 







here is the one from a couple of weeks ago for comparison


----------



## Elena (Mar 9, 2008)

I like A LOT!


----------



## Hien (Mar 9, 2008)

It is very beautiful


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 9, 2008)

:clap: amazing intensity in the colour!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, that's pretty nice. 

-Ernie


----------



## mccallen (Mar 9, 2008)

Stunning. That flower is everything Dick Clements wishes it could be


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 10, 2008)

Damn! Finally a red bessae hybrid. Now if we could only put that into the Paphs


----------



## neo-guy (Mar 10, 2008)

Interesting, our region just gave an HCC/AOS to this hybrid at last month's Long Beach judging. The color was actually a medium vermillion red color, almost coral. It was not intense at all but soft.
Peter.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 10, 2008)

those are great flowers!! intriguing for me is that, whereas the 1rst flowering had still some PK coloring?!, the 2nd is really red!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2008)

WHOOOHOOO!! :rollhappy:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 10, 2008)

wow. hello gorgeous.


----------



## toddybear (Mar 10, 2008)

Now that's red! Incredible!


----------



## Heather (Mar 10, 2008)

That's sweet, but I'll add, So far...


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 10, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 10, 2008)

Really great Ron. Thanks so much posting photos!



SlipperKing said:


> Damn! Finally a red bessae hybrid. Now if we could only put that into the Paphs


Have you ever seen a Jason Fischer or a good Memoria Dick Clements?!

e-spice


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 10, 2008)

Must have one!!!!:drool:

Ramon


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 10, 2008)

Beautiful! I think i need to add that to my list of "must haves"


----------



## Candace (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, this is probably my favorite K hybrid to date.


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow! That's amazing!

I feel like little of the Pk is showing through. It's gorgeous no doubt but I'm a little surprised that so far in the hybrids there has been no purple and the flowers seem to hold really well (a la besseae) instead of flopping down as the Pk tend to do.

Why do you all think that's happening?


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 10, 2008)

Kelly, the flower nods a bit but for the pic the flower had been staked. You can see the stake in the one I posted a few weeks ago but I did a stake with florist wire for this one and it is hidden behind the spike in the photo.

This cross has been fairly variable. I have seen from pale to this dark red. The pouches have been variable in shape too. The flowers have held themselves differently on different plants as well. There have been a few I have considered dogs but most have been fairly nice. I think the variability has to do with this hybrid containing 4 different species.
Walter Schomburg = Eric Young x Andean Fire.
Eric Young = besseae x longifolium
Andean Fire = besseae x lindleyanum
So, we are dealing with kovachii, besseae, longifolium and lindleyanum genes combining differently in each plant. 

As for kovachii being a purple flower, it truely isn't. The color variance we have seen in pictures is mostly due to the lighting and camera settings. I have seen a pic of a dark purple one, It is my understanding that there were none that were really that color. 

I am sure we will see many more beautiful ones as time goes on. These are also first bloom plants, I am looking forward to seeing the second blooming on some of these. As soon as kovachii comes into blooms, I hope that some of these will be crossed back to it. 

Peter, I would love to see a pic of the one that got an HCC. I wish I subscribed to Awards Quarterly. 

It has been very neat to have been able to see these come into bloom! I am looking forward to seeing some of the other crosses bloom. I am also looking forward to seeing future breeding results.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 10, 2008)

you should tell glen he should give it to me.
(if you do, i have a feeling he'll tell you to tell me where to put it...)
so very nice, though....


----------



## isaias m rolando (Mar 10, 2008)

RIGHT RON

WE ALL HOPE TO SEE POSTED THAT HCC IN THIS FORUM. IS IT POSIBLE.
MR ALFREDO MANRIQUE IS VERY PLEASED ALSO WITH THIS HYBRID, SHOWING THIS VARIABLITILY IN COLOR. HE Also has a good number of sedlings but is palning to do a remake...
lets wait...
THANK YOU SO MUCH RON FOR SHARING. 
I UNDERSTAND HAROLD K HAS AN AWARDED CLONE ALSO THAT WILL BE PUBLISHED IN THE DIGEST WITH AN ARTICLE OF ALFREDO. 
AGAIN, LETS WAIT...


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you for your thoughts and explanation Ron!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 10, 2008)

Ron-NY
As an interesting aside. Most likely most, if not all, of the Phrag Walter Schomburgs from the first batch of flasks released by Fritz Schomburg are full polyploid 4N's. The reason is Fritz has a 4N Eric Young, and I sold him the 4N clone Andean Fire 'Michelle Lee' AM/AOS, which he used. The clone Andean Fire 'Michelle Lee' AM/AOS was verified as a probable 4N by guard cell measurements and by its track record as a breeder.

So when 2 clones that are 4N are crossed, the progeny should be mostly 4N. Some of the better Walter Schomburg clones I have seen have been really smooth heavy textured and large flowers. All support the supposition of polyploidy. Most clones that I have tried to set seed with formed seed readily and showed a fair amount of germination, another good sign. 

So if Glen Decker or Alfredo Manrique used one of those Walter Schomburgs, then the seedlings of this cross, Phrag Alfredo Manrique will likely be triploids, 3N. Not an ideal situation for breeding on, but when a triploid does breed, the progeny will be an assortment of diploids and a few tetraploids. Those few tetraploids will be great, and possibly be fertile amphidiploids (a useful version of 4N). Onward with the March toward the Phrag with a flower that is as large as a Cattleya and as round as a Phalaenopsis and as red as a Fire Engine. 

Leo


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 10, 2008)

Leo, I was not aware of this. I will check with Glen, he would know, for I believe the Walter Schomberg pollen came from one of his plants.

Isaias, I sent a link to this thread to Alfredo so he could see the pictures.
I don't have a picture of the plant that you were asking of a pic of. I will see if Glen can get it to me and I will then forward it to you. I have not forgotten.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2008)

kellyincville said:


> I feel like little of the Pk is showing through. It's gorgeous no doubt but I'm a little surprised that so far in the hybrids there has been no purple


The Pk at the WOC was fairly purple, If someone put a besseae x fischeri or schlimii with it or Pk x fischerii we may get purple.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 11, 2008)

e-spice said:


> Really great Ron. Thanks so much posting photos!
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a Jason Fischer or a good Memoria Dick Clements?!
> ...



No


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> The Pk at the WOC was fairly purple, If someone put a besseae x fischeri or schlimii with it or Pk x fischerii we may get purple.


 my best hope for a purple flower, on the crosses already made, is on the cross with this Sedenii. Unfortunately, not many seedlings came from the cross though.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Mar 11, 2008)

"""...*The Pk at the WOC was fairly purple, If someone put a besseae x fischeri or schlimii with it or Pk x fischerii we may get purple. *..."""

ERIC
I do not remember the name of the crosse but Peruflora was showing at the WOC/Miami a picture of the PINK PK x Phrag schlimii...

Also, it was registered by Glen the cross PK X Hanne Popow and we are remaking again with Alfredo this cross named Phrag Mem Mariza Rolando after my late wife. 

PK x Barbara LeAnn is growing already in flask and we have used a very white Phrag fisherii.

My point is we are looking for the pinks and purples big, round and flat flowers. Yes, we are indeed...

I remember the coment of Mr Terry Root about waiting for the white Phrag kovachii. No, he said, what we needed is color, straight PK already has it and it is PURPLE...
So the plants and hybrids are coming... it is just a matter of time.

Have a nice week and ...lets wait...


----------



## isaias m rolando (Mar 11, 2008)

RON

You see why we need that picture of Phrag Mem Mariza...???
Please try to do your best to get that pic...
I will also deeply appreciate to have it


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 11, 2008)

Isaias I will work on that for you...do I have an in for future seedlings oke: I'll take 2 of each


----------



## isaias m rolando (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you Ron you know why it is very important for me. Appreciate it.
Alfredo just called and told me he actually has the clon of Phrag Walter Schomburg ( this was Fritz´s grandfather) and that he used that particular plants as the mother pod plant to get the seeds of Phrag Alfredo Manrique. He also beleiuve that porbably most of those seedlings are not tetraploids, perhaps only some.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2008)

Isaias, I have the Pk x schlimii, and glen said the Pk x Hanne Popow did not produce enough seedlings to release yet. I'm waiting but I don't do that well.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Mar 12, 2008)

Eric,
Can you post a good pict of that PK x schlimii? Is it also pink?
It is true that the Phrag Mem Mariza Rolando never produced good numbers of seeds. We will see this time. I have a good Hanne Popov from carter and Holmes "Strawberry Parfait", and Alfredo`s PK are just opening this past weekend. More than 100 buds coming for the rest of this blooming season. Can you imagine the number of posibilities????


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2008)

The Pk x schlimii hybrid photo is on the Peruflora order form. Mine is a baby.  It will be good to get more Pk and hybrids distributed so..


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 18, 2008)

The Alfredo Manrique went to judging last weekend and ad received an 86 point AM from the AOS


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool. Congrats to Glen. My Phrag. Randy MacDonald flowered and it is purplish. I got it from Glen, I think , so he should have one to make a purple cross.  Does anyone know a way I can find the names of various colors? My vocabulary is deficient when I need to describe flower colors.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 18, 2008)

You can buy a horticultural color chart I believe the AOS carries it. or Crayolas 64 box 

Eric ...where is a pic of your Randy MacDonald??


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> You can buy a horticultural color chart I believe the AOS carries it. or Crayolas 64 box


Not enough colors in the crayola box. I'm hoping there is a color chart online w/ enough colors to make educated descriptions. I took one photo today, I'll try more later.


----------



## Candace (Mar 18, 2008)

That's great about the award!


----------



## gonewild (Mar 18, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Not enough colors in the crayola box. I'm hoping there is a color chart online w/ enough colors to make educated descriptions. I took one photo today, I'll try more later.



Colors on the west coast:
http://www.ccfc.org/color_chart.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2008)

gonewild said:


> Colors on the west coast:
> http://www.ccfc.org/color_chart.html



Interesting. Printers have done this for decades. It's called color-matching.


----------



## Heather (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations on the award, Glen!


----------



## Elena (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations! 

Wish we had more phrags like that here.


----------

